
Blaz is a tool for bundling up you scripts into docker containers - amiorin
https://github.com/amiorin/blaz
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN". Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

